# Pier trophies



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have heard of some trophies being caught off the piers around here. I thought it be cool to start a thread with everyones trophies off the local piers. Pics are good! Lets see what can get posted...


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

A happy father and his son with Hunter's first ling off of the Gulf State Pier.









56# ling on the left 44# ling on the right. Came in paired up. This was my first legal ling ever and mine was the larger of the two. Caught 4/2/2010

















4/18/2011 49# ling caught off of Gulf Shores State park Pier


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

How in the hell do you get something that big out of the ocean from a pier? Bravo good man, nice catches!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Rope Gaff and a lot of luck.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great Pic of John and Hunter


----------

